# I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?



## AndiK87 (10. September 2017)

*I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe einen I7 4790K,
der auf einem MSI Z97-G43 Mainboard montiert ist.
Momentan habe ich den Boxed Kühler drauf.
Ich komme im Idle auf 35-45 Grad.
Nach zb einer Stunde Battlefield 1 auf bis zu 82 Grad.

Nun steht auf der Intel Seite und meinem Model bei TCase,
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz
das die maximale Temperatur bei 74,04 Grad ist.
Bei der Auslesung von Coretemp aber das maximal 100 Grad möglich ist.
Vertraue da aber mehr der Intel Seite.

Ich bin ja somit darüber, bzw 82 Grad kommt mir eh sehr viel vor.
Die Wärmeleitpasta und der Kühler sind auf jeden Fall fachgerecht montiert

Bei einem Artikel von Computerbase steht auch das unter Vollast
die Cpu mit dem Boxed Kühler bei über90 Grad ist.

Intel Core i7-4790K im Test: „Devil&apos;s Canyon“ mit funf Kuhlern ubertaktet (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Hier ein Screenshot von CoreTemp
picload.org | 1.jpg

Meine Frage ist,
sollte ich mir einen besseren Kühler kaufen?
(Die Lautstärke stöhrt mich nicht)
Ich spiele regelmäßig und relativ viel.

Welchen der folgenden Kühler (nur Luftkühlung)
würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich werde nicht overclocken.

zB.?
Scythe Mugen 5 SCMG-5000 CPU-Kühler | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer
Noctua NH-U14S | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer


----------



## IICARUS (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Bei der Intelseite wird die TCASE angegeben und nicht die max. Kerntemperatur.


> *TCASE*
> „Gehäusetemperatur“ bezeichnet die maximal zugelassene Temperatur des Integrated *Heat Spreader* (IHS) im Prozessor.


Quelle: https://ark.intel.com/de/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz

Es ist schon korrekt das die CPU an die 100°C heiß werden kann.
Um die 100°C erst würde sich der Rechner Notabschalten und ggf. zuvor um Temperatur abzubauen herunter takten.

Einen besseren Kühler zu verbauen ist aber nicht verkehrt, denn weniger Temperatur ist immer besser.
Würde da schauen einen guten Tower-CPU Kühler der ins Gehäuse passt verbauen. Die Kühler die du dazu gelistet  hast wären da schon eine gute Wahl.

Möchte diesen Kühler noch mit hinzufügen da er auch gut ist: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch wenn du nicht übertaktest würde solch ein Twin Tower-Kühler gute Temperaturen bei niedriger Drehzahl bringen, also die Lüfter müssten nicht so schnell laufen was den Rechner auch leiser macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum, AndiK87,



AndiK87 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist,
> sollte ich mir einen besseren Kühler kaufen?
> (Die Lautstärke stöhrt mich nicht)



ein neuer Kühler würde es vor allem ruhig machen und du könntest ein wenig übertakten, dafür hat man ein "K" CPU.
Das Gehäuse definiert, was reinpasst, was Du an Geld ausgeben willst ist der zweite limoitierende Grund. Ich fange
mals ins blaue geraten hmit diesem Schmuckstück an: leistungsstark, nur 150mm hoch, leise, weil man die Lüfter
runzerregeln kann:
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Montageanleitung:  Kapitel 4.:  [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse

...


----------



## AndiK87 (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Ich will definitiv nicht overclocken,
reicht mir da eigentlich einer für um die 40 Euro?
(Geht nicht ums Geld, aber wenn es so einer tut brauch ich nicht das doppelte zahlen)
bzw gibts da was?
Ist die Wärmeleitpaste dabei wenn man einen CPU Kühler kauft?

Und mal eine generelle Frage:

Bekomme ich mit der Zeit Probleme wenn ich den Boxed Kühler drauflasse,
da er ja im schlimmsten Fall mit über 80 Grad laufen würde?
Sprich kann die CPU kaputt gehen bzw Spiele ruckeln etc?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Der Scythe Fuma hat natürlich Wärmeleitpaste dabei, reicht für ca. drei mal montieren

Ohne übertakten reicht aber auch sowas. Wenn er denn mit 160mm  ins Gehäuse passt
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*

Doppelpost - bitte löschen (Handy zu träge)


----------



## Killermarkus81 (10. September 2017)

*AW: I7 4790K Boxed Kühler oder einen besseren Kühler fürs Gaming kaufen?*



AndiK87 schrieb:


> Ich will definitiv nicht overclocken,
> reicht mir da eigentlich einer für um die 40 Euro?
> (Geht nicht ums Geld, aber wenn es so einer tut brauch ich nicht das doppelte zahlen)
> bzw gibts da was?
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen erstmal!

Bei hohen Temperaturen,aber vor allem bei hoher Spannung verstärkt sich der Effekt von Elektromigration.Vereinfacht gesagt,die Elektronen die auf den mittlerweile extrem dünnen Leiterbahnen durch geschuppst werden (abhängig von der Spannung), reißen atomare Moleküle aus der Bahn mit sich, so dass diese langfristig schaden nimmt.

Ich würde dir aus Preis/Leistung Sicht einen Thermalright Macho oder Scythe Mugen 5 ans Herz legen.
Auch der EKL Brocken ist sehr gut.

Ob Throtteling (also das künstliche Bremsen) durch reduzierten Takt/Spannung bereits eingreift kann ich nicht sagen.
Oftmals sind die Messungen auch zu unpräzise - bei der neuen Intel Generation erkennt man dies zum Beispiel nur an der Leistungsaufnahme (obwohl CPU-Z) denn vollen Takt anzeigt, taktet die CPU bereits runter.
Ein derartiges Verhalten ist bei den 4790k nicht bekannt, dennoch ist es einfach ungesund die CPU mit so hoher Temperatur dauerhaft zu betreiben.

Schau bitte auch nochmal nach der Spannung die unter Last anliegt (CPU-Z).
Standardmäßig legen die Boards bekanntermaßen viel zu hohe Spannung an.
Du kannst mit reduzierter Spannung sogar übertakten.
D.h. mit 1.2 Volt sollten 4,4 GHz drinnen sein (vor allem auf allen vier Kernen) - so wäre deine CPU nicht nur schneller,sondern auch sparsamer.
Übrigens, die 4,3 GHz ist der Turbo Takt für einen Kern, die anderen laufen darunter.


----------

